# Big old rock in my way



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

I like Crow's idea, I'd have it chained to a tractor or a stump jumper and drug that rock out.


----------



## Redneckpete (Feb 22, 2008)

A. Spruce said:


> The plural of moose is either meeses or moosi (pronounced moose - eye ) :w00t:


If the plural of goose is geese, the plural of moose must be meese.

Pete


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

The plural of moose is MOOSE.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

ApgarNJ said:


> The plural of moose is MOOSE.


Mooses


arty:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Great..........

we got the Joisey boy talkin' to the Cannuck..........

about the correct usage of multiple Moose, or Mooses, or Meeses

I'm going to bed..............


----------



## HSB Tahoe (Nov 21, 2010)

Laketahoedan said:


> I am putting in a small deck and this Granite rock is where my stair landing wants to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No explosives??? Now, really, where's the fun in that? Just stumbled on this post and this is what we do for a living - this is a very small rock for us - based in Olympic Valley as well. This would have been one hole, a small blasting mat, and less than an hour of time start to finish. Maybe next year you'll give us a thought if you need some rock softened up come April or May.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

if i ever need to jackhammer anything outside i now use a bobcat with breaker attachment. screw hard labour.

not a bad choice though on your part :laughing:


----------

